# Quartz Watch Repair



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone got a good book on Quartz Watch Repair they wish to part with.?

Thank you


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

What did you do ? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Anyone got a good book on Quartz Watch Repair they wish to part with.?
> 
> Thank you


 all you need is a good digital meter :thumbsup:


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> Anyone got a good book on Quartz Watch Repair they wish to part with.?


 The structure of almost all analogue quartz watches is basically the same. The technical manuals produced by Citizen in the 1970s for their quartz calibers include information on movement structure, function, drive signals and basic fault finding - all of which is pretty universally applicable. Downloading one would be a good start - there are a couple of big databases of Citizen technical manuals on one of the watch forums - google 'Citizen Repair Manual' .... the manual for Cal 7300 would be a good one...



Bruce said:


> all you need is a good digital meter :thumbsup:


 ...an old-skool analogue meter is also useful -> for watching the indicator needle twitch on the alternating drive pulses


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

stromspeicher said:


> The structure of almost all analogue quartz watches is basically the same. The technical manuals produced by Citizen in the 1970s for their quartz calibers include information on movement structure, function, drive signals and basic fault finding - all of which is pretty universally applicable. Downloading one would be a good start - there are a couple of big databases of Citizen technical manuals on one of the watch forums - google 'Citizen Repair Manual' .... the manual for Cal 7300 would be a good one...
> 
> ...an old-skool analogue meter is also useful -> for watching the indicator needle twitch on the alternating drive pulses


 Thank you and thanks to Bruce also.

I have both Digital and analogue meters AVO being my choice of weapon as an analogue meter.


----------

